# Sharpei Boarding



## Jenny Brady (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a 4 year old Sharpei and we go away in September for 10 days.

My partners mum usually looks after him but unfortunately last time we were away he had a fit. They do not happen often and he is more prone to them in the heat maybe once every few months, which as his owners we know he just needs reassurance and someone with him so he can't hurt himself as he is right as rain once it's finished. However inderstandably she is now reticent to look after him for longer than a couple of days.

We are based in north wales and I need to find a kennels but wondered if any Sharpei owners in north wales/north west have any recommendations?

I have to admit he is somewhat of a snob and used to being with us and hasn't stayed in a kennel before but I want to find somewhere that has experience of the breed so I can do a trial run before we are away so I'm not constantly worrying.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jenny Brady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 4 year old Sharpei and we go away in September for 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi from another Shar-Pei owner.

I can't help you as I live in Hungary, but I suggest you join The Shar-Pei Club on FB as there are plenty of Shar-Pei owners in the UK and some in your part of the country that might be able to help you.

And I know exactly what you mean when you say your boy is snobbish ... I've got one who's exactly the same!

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you had the cause of these fits investigated through your Vet?

It would be unwise to book him into kennels without warning the Owner he may have a seizure and you may well find they are reluctant to take him under those circumstances.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

A home boarder might be better - two of the Beagles on our books have seizures, although we only board one. Your dog might be better off in a home environment where someone is home with them, rather than a kennel where it might not be picked up. I don't know anyone in Wales unfortunately though.


----------

